# Ruby Hill Rail Yard (CO)



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone know if they are opening it up this year? Just curious as it was sick and FREE!!!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you say free! That's amazing. I wish they had something like this near Portland that I could ride when I can't get a ride to the mountain and weekdays.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I work for the city of Denver, if I hear of anything I will letcha guys know.

Would love if it happened this year


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As far as I have heard, they still plan on doing it. As long as Winterpark is willing to do the set up and such. Milo is probably in the best position to know, but unless it's going to cost the city a bunch of money, it should be there. I believe this will be the third or fourth year in a row they have set it up.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I believe this will be the third or fourth year in a row they have set it up.


They never opened it last year as far as I know. Not enough snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I could have sworn that they operated it last year. It definitely has a limited season, but anyway you are probably right.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It opened last year they made a big hoopla about it on twbiz.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More like it does't get cold enough to make snow. I am pretty sure that at least one of the years they did Ruby Hill, Winterpark brought down a snow gun to cover it. Unless it's a year that we get pounded by blizzards in Denver (one time in 20 years I have been here) it's generally pretty dry and lacking snow cover.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

They have done it a few years and did not do it last year... They have brought trucks of snow in as well as the snow maker. From what I know it was going to open back up this year!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Problem is we don`t get the snow for it down here in the valley. What would be cool is if Summit Ski Area would do something like this in Govy. They barely even operate as they have zero terrain. If they made that bunny hillinto a huge jib park and charged 10 bucks they would do a ton of business. As an "old guy" working on improving my jib skills, I wish we had a place with a wide variety of easy boxes to practice on in the area. Meadows, Skibowl and Tline have a real limited assortment of easy stuff. Most of the features are way beyond my comfort level at this point. I love all of the easy boxes that park has...:thumbsup:


I agree. That would be great.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

My supervisor runs the Ruby Hill program for Winter Park/City of Denver. Just not enough snow last season. Season before - woah! That was tough scrubbing all that grass off the boards used during opening day. It is a limited season but they try to run it as long as they can. Unless you hear otherwise, it's going to happen. Too good of PR for Winter Park to pass on. Winter Park is also owned by the City and County of Denver.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Was pretty sure that the City of Denver doesn't own WP anymore?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

The city still owns it. Intrawest runs it for the city of Denver.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting...

Wonder if I can get a deal on season passes then since I'm a Denver employee... hrmm


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd check into it. There's got to be a few perks left. If not, passes are pretty cheap compared to the rest of the USA. You can always volunteer up there and earn free tickets and passes through various programs. You can even earn tickets in the summer that are good for the winter season.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah ya, that's not an option as far as working thru the winter. I may already have to do snow removal which is gonna eat into my riding time. ( =


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to go sledding there! Never been to the rail yard, but my god I hope we get pounded this year. This has been the wettest and coolest Summer I remember in a long time, so here's hoping.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

jabuhrer said:


> I used to go sledding there! Never been to the rail yard, but my god I hope we get pounded this year. This has been the wettest and coolest Summer I remember in a long time, so here's hoping.


I second that. If this summer is any kind of sign of things to come this winter is going to kick fucking ass :thumbsup:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok.. It's time to BUMP this. Who know's something, anything? Last I heard they were trying to open just after xmas. Searched the google and found this...

Why won't you open, Ruby Hill Rail Yard? Why?! - Denver News - On the Edge

Which seems to say January... It's been cold enough lately they could have started. Might have to go drive by during lunch and see the haps!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The other problem Denver has is that it's so darn flat that hardly anything is shaded. The sun just zaps the snow and it's gone. Up in the foothills you could easily pull it off on a north facing slope. Heck, my neighbors across the creek have to deal with snow cover from late October through mid-June. Where as my south facing side only has intermittent snow cover even in the winter in the non-shaded places. There is a huge temperature difference even though they're only about 100 yards away.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Boooya....Guess what opens today??? 












From Twitter...
@denverparksrec: A wild snowcat prowled today at Ruby Hill Rail Yard, which looks like it will open Thursday for riding.

Ruby Hill Rail Yard to open the season early - The Denver Post

Pictures/Video - Denver Parks and Recreation | Facebook


9NEWS.com | Denver | Colorado's Online News Leader | Ruby Hill Rail Yard to open the season early

Ruby Hill Rail Yard


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's opening early. I should go down there and say "hi" to my supervisor and give him the used vacuum cleaner I found for him. (His rental house near Tabernash is pretty nasty right now).

I'm not riding for at least the next week. My wrist is still pretty sore from falling last week while working. Lucky it was on the clock so it's Workman's Comp.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

that is so sick.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

If anyone has pictures of the current Ruby Park action, the Colorado tourism board would love to see them on their Facebook page.

Login | Facebook


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah! its open right now! just saw it on the news. i gotta get up there if my arm heals in time.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have hit Ruby Hill 3 times now. Pretty fun! I am really glad it's back! It's fun to practice park stuff near home for FREE!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> I have hit Ruby Hill 3 times now. Pretty fun! I am really glad it's back! It's fun to practice park stuff near home for FREE!


Is it insanely busy? I think I'm gona take the kid down there and let him go crazy. All he wants to do is ride park...Even on pow days Something is wrong with him. lol


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

At 7pm tonight, myself and about 15 girls are gonna head down if any girls are posting here from Denver.

I'm not much into rails but I may hop on a couple. A buddy of mine who loves riding rails will be coming down also.


----------

